# Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail 2014 Schedule



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail 2014

April 27th Buckeye Lake

May 18th Indian Lake

June 29th Alum Creek

July 20th CJ Brown Reservoir

October 4th&5th Championship Buckeye lake

All dates are permit dependent.

For more details or to become a member www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good , I am feeling warmer already cant wait but oh hell 2 long week ends at BUCKEYE, GOOD TIMES


----------



## Gfunk (Jun 3, 2004)

Anyone know how I sign up? Went to the site, didn't really see anything.
Thanks!
G


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

GFunk; once permits are in and all dates final for next years lakes they will up date information , please just keep checking back to our site.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking forward to another great seson. Hope to see all of you soon.


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

We still have room for more new members , a we only have 8 days left until season starts on Buckeye Lake .


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Here we go ; this sunday 7:00 am buckeye lake


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Man what a long winter!!!! See u all on sunday! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

